# Perseid Meteor Shower Tonight



## FastTrax (Aug 11, 2020)

https://blogs.nasa.gov/Watch_the_Skies

https://twitter.com/search/meteor+shower+tonight

www.amsmeteors.org/meteor-showers/meteor-shower-calendar/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wik/Persuids


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2020)

My dog often wakes me up at pre dawn to go out. Instead of going back to sleep, I'll try to remember to look at the sky!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 12, 2020)

It seems every time an event like this occurs the skies here are cloudy.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 15, 2020)

For me the problem with watching this is that the house faces the wrong direction.  So we usually only see one or two.  Not in the mood in the middle of the night to drive to a place we can see it.  And one of the nights it was cloudy like is is for fmdog44


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 15, 2020)

I didn't see snot all 3 nights. Can you believe that?


----------

